# shp-Dateien wie z.B in C&C RA2



## Stiwään (29. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin ziemlich neu hier im Forum und noch nicht sehr weit in Java.

Habe bis jetzt Quaxlis Tutorial zur Spieleprogrammierung durchgelesen (nebenbei mal ein großes Lob:toll: ) und auf dessen Basis ein eigenes kleines Spiel geschrieben, was ganz gut funzt.


Jetzt hatte ich spontan mal Lust darauf bekommen, ein ähnliches Spiel wie Command & Conquer zu programmieren.

Darum hab ich mal geguckt, was für Graphiken C&C RA2 benutzt, und bin auf diese shp-Dateien gestoßen.

Allerdings sagen die mir nicht viel, und googlen hat mir auch nicht sonderlich geholfen..

Könnt ihr mir vllt. sagen, was genau das ist und wie man diese in Java einbinden und ansprechen/benutzen kann ? 


Und Antworten wie "Für'n Anfänger eigentlich viel zu kompliziert" brauche ich nich, kann ich mir auch soo vorstellen, dass es so ist, aber es interessiert mich einfach :bae:

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle


----------



## Ruzmanz (29. Jun 2010)

Google: shp -> Shapefile Wikipedia



> Das Dateiformat Shapefile (oft Shapedaten oder Shape  genannt) ist ein von ESRI ursprünglich für ArcView entwickeltes Format für Geodaten.
> 
> Es hat sich mittlerweile zu einer Art Quasi-Standard im Desktop-GIS-Umfeld verbreitet, da es ein recht einfaches und bezüglich der Datenqualität nur wenig anspruchsvolles Format darstellt. Dennoch ist es das Format, in dem am meisten Kartendaten zur Verfügung stehen. Die Unterstützung von freien sowie kommerziellen Tools & Bibliotheken (z. B. GeoTools und Deegree) ist bei keinem Format so gut wie bei den Shapefiles. Es ist mit vielen Open Source Tools möglich, Daten von Shapefiles in SQL für raumbezogene Datenbanken umzuwandeln. Damit bestehen dann die Vorteile einer besseren Datenhaltung und die Menge der verfügbaren Shapefile Kartendaten.
> 
> ...



Shapefile + Java -> ShapeFile (OpenMap API)

Kannst ja weitersuchen. Ich weis nicht was du hast, aber das waren nichtmal 1min Suchzeit. Jetzt kannst du mittels Tools überprüfen, ob das Shapefiles nach diesem Standard ist oder eine veränderte Variante bzw. doch was ganz anderes.


----------



## Stiwään (29. Jun 2010)

Vielleicht kennst du das, dass man einfach nach den falschen Stichworten sucht 



Dein Zitat aus Wikipedia hatte ich mir auch mal durchgelesen, und ich weiß (mittlerweile) auch, dass Shape-files (zumindest in dem Spiel) eine Art Aneinanderreihung von einzelnen Bildern ist, die quasi als Videosequenz wie ein Gif abgespielt werden können. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass das nicht ganz so stimmt.

Allerdings liegen die Datein in dem Spiel nur als .shp Dateien vor, also keine dbf, shx. Zumindest habe ich keine auf Anhieb gefunden. 



Aber kann mir jemand ein Beispiel nennen, wie ich so eine Datei einbinden kann?


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Jun 2010)

Also Terrain Dateien sind es allen Anschein nach nicht. Ein wenig Google und man kam zu einer C&C RA2 Modding Site
Red Alert 2 Graphics Heaven - For all your voxels, shps and icons

Demnach würde ich die SHP Dateien eher als Container/Link Datei für viele Informationen sehen. Die nicht nur Animationen sondern auch Attribute und Co enthalten.


----------



## Stiwään (30. Jun 2010)

Vermute ich auch mal, zumindest könnte das auf nen großen Teil der Dateien zutreffen.

Weil mittlerweile bin ich schon so weit, dass ich die dateien laden kann, und bei 3 von 4 Dateien kam ne Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei womöglich keine shp Datei wäre, bei der 4. hat's allerdings geklappt.


fragt sich nur noch, wie ich diese anzeigen könnte..


----------

